# where to take children swimming?



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, can anyone recommend swimming pools that are child-friendly? We will be based in Heliopolis, not far from City Star. Maybe hotels nearby? Will be back in Cairo at half-term and probably again at Easter


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went swimming at the hotel that is right beside City Stars brilliant pool but I can't remember if they have a seperate childs pool. The bees knees has to be the JW Marriott pools, heated and wave machine plus a beach etc but mega mega mega bucks. I went out for the day and you have to hire a beachside room and the price was $170.

Maiden


----------



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello and thank you. The Marriott is a bit steep, but I am happy to hear that we can swim at the hotels near the Mall. A children's pool would be good but not essential. I will get DH to check out which hotel and how much they charge.

Also, I read that there is a water park outside Cairo. Do you know anything about this? Like how far away it is and is the trip worth the drive (we were advised to go to 'Africa' when we were in Cairo after Xmas but didn't realise that it was a wildlife safari park up towards Alexandria!)

Are there any other activities for children in Cairo other than the obvious touristy ones such as the pyramids and the museum, which we have now done. The girls loved the pyramids and the sphinx but only lasted an hour at the museum (though they did enjoy the gardens outside).


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

flowergirl said:


> Are there any other activities for children in Cairo other than the obvious touristy ones such as the pyramids and the museum, which we have now done. The girls loved the pyramids and the sphinx but only lasted an hour at the museum (though they did enjoy the gardens outside).


I am not sure how old your girls are. There is a pottery cafe in Mohandiseen where you can decorate pottery which friends have recommended to me (There is also Fagnoon on the road to Saqarra I think which is an art school which you can go to for the day although I have not been). 

If your girls enjoyed the gardens at the museum then they may also like Al Azhar Park which is lovely. There are great cafes and loads of families with children go there. The views are fantastic at sunset and you can climb some steps and look over Cairo. There is also a childrens play area there apparently although I have never been to the play area.

Although not aimed specifically aimed at children, felucca rides on the Nile are always quite fun. We have taken a picnic on board before.

Hope that helps


----------



## ptrjakson (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think you will get swimming pools that are child-friendly.All the swimming pools require parental care or else accident may occur and water park will be a better suggestion.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Pharonic Village in Giza is interesting.. a bit pricey for a family but you can make it last the whole day. The children will enjoy being told the tale of Egypt so it's entertaining as well as educational plus you get a trip on the river.
I would take a picnic and my own drinks if I went again as the food was overpriced and basically horrid.
There is a bookshop named Diwan who do story telling evenings, go to the store and you will find details up on their notice board or try googling them. You will meet other mothers with children and maybe you can arrange play dates etc,
The hash has meets on a Friday and children are welcome there a bit of exercise plus a social gathering.
To be honest Cairo is not child friendly there is no playing skipping out in the street with your neighbours, no skateboarding or cycling. You could try joining one of the sporting clubs as they do cater for children.
Do not go to the zoo it has to be hell on earth and it will only upset your girls.

Sorry forgot to say at the begining of the post... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, thank you for the suggestions. 

Daughters are ages 7 and 5 and love art/craft and would definitely enjoy pottery painting. 

The park sounds lovely and I must take them there next time. Will also check out the pharonic village as we plan to do a trip on the Nile (Karnak/Luxor) later in the year so it would help if they understand a bit about it all.

I don't mind swimming with them so the hotel pool will be okay, but will check out the water park before next time.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

flowergirl said:


> Hi, thank you for the suggestions.
> 
> Daughters are ages 7 and 5 and love art/craft and would definitely enjoy pottery painting.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have never been to the water park and somehow I don't think it exists, other than the hotels there are no public pools that have mixed sessions, so I can't see a public water park being here. If I am wrong then be wary of the safety standards, look out for sharp edges on slides etc as there tends to be no such thing as health and safety here.

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Check here for amusement parks/playgrounds: Playgrounds & Amusement Parks Cairo, Alexandria, Hurghada, Luxor, Aswan, Egypt | (All) | YellowPages.com.eg there is at least a aqua park on the Cairo-Ismailia road, I think it will be closed in the winter. 
There was always one next to HyperOne, I don't know if it still exists.


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, I have never been, but my friends visited the Aqua Park last fall while on vacation in Egypt. Now, our standards may be high in the US, but she said that they were terribly disappointed, and never even went in the water, as the whole place was very dirty. They actually turned around and left. Maybe they visited on an "off" day, lol.


----------



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there, thanks I guess the water park isn't such a good idea.

btw DH tells me that the hotels he's been in touch with say that you can only swim there if invited by guests. Does anyone know of any hotels that allow day visitors (not with guests)? Other than the super-expensive Marriot, that is :0).


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

flowergirl said:


> Hi there, thanks I guess the water park isn't such a good idea.
> 
> btw DH tells me that the hotels he's been in touch with say that you can only swim there if invited by guests. Does anyone know of any hotels that allow day visitors (not with guests)? Other than the super-expensive Marriot, that is :0).


The Marriott in Zamalek may be cheaper but it was still about 130LE per person last time I went. The pool is great for swimming lengths but it's just a big pool and I don't think there is a play area specifically for children. When are you intending to go? I will be there in a few weeks and I can confirm the price for you if you want


----------



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

THanks for your kind offer, but we are heading over to Cairo for half term. I will ask DH to find out about the Marriott in Zamalek. We are also hoping to spend a day or two at the Heliopolis Sports Club which seems to be quite reasonable to visit as a day visitor but very expensive to join (or perhaps we just aren't getting the right info?)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

flowergirl said:


> THanks for your kind offer, but we are heading over to Cairo for half term. I will ask DH to find out about the Marriott in Zamalek. We are also hoping to spend a day or two at the Heliopolis Sports Club which seems to be quite reasonable to visit as a day visitor but very expensive to join (or perhaps we just aren't getting the right info?)


Yes you can or at least you could swim at the Marriott, however my friend used to use the place every weekend but when she turned up at the beginning of the season last year she was refused entry, she now uses the Safir? hotel in Dokki who make her very welcome.

Maiden


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably too far to go but the Aqua park at the Aqua Blu Sharm, in sharm is absolutely Fab!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi angie,

Sadly your friend will be right about the dirty conditions... welcome in Egypt.. hygiene or lack of it is a common thing here and whilst you have visited before you might not have noticed it so much but believe me once you are here you will see it all differently. I contracted hepatitis here and the doctor was so cavalier in his attitude, he asked me what my problem was as everyone in the middle east has had it!!!
Years ago I took my staff to a place called Cairo World (I think) it was a theme park and I was appalled at the lack of safety.. in fact I was terrified and only went on one ride, I kept thinking omg are these things serviced properly?
Hygiene safety standards etc are lacking everywhere and that is what you will find so difficult .
Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes you can or at least you could swim at the Marriott, however my friend used to use the place every weekend but when she turned up at the beginning of the season last year she was refused entry, she now uses the Safir? hotel in Dokki who make her very welcome.
> 
> Maiden


After all that discussion, the pool in the Marriott is closed til the end of March anyway for renovation! I don't know what nationality your friend is but I have actually been refused entry at the Marriott before until the 2 blond haired friends with me vouched that I was British


----------

